# Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoco Cigar Review - Tatsy stick!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One ov the first cigars I ever really sat down and appreciated.

The dark wrapper was very appealing. It lit very nicely and evenly. The mouth fe...

Read the full review here: Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoco Cigar Review - Tatsy stick!!!


----------



## Sultansofsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Very good cigar for the price. Nice smooth smoke not to strong. If you like this one try some of the liga stuff like a no.9


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty sure I had this in a CI sampler ...Good smoke in general.


----------

